# Tunneling Proxy Servers



## freezer (Jun 29, 2005)

Please suggest me any tunneling software and also how to configure it.
I use proxy servers for net access.


----------



## alib_i (Jun 29, 2005)

Didnt you ask the exact same question HERE
2 threads .. lock one !

-----
alibi


----------

